# Yellow Lab Cichlid sexing



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering about sexing my yellow labs, I haven't kept them for a while and got some a couple of months ago. They're getting bigger now and I'm seeing black appear on 4 of the 6 of them and I can't remember if that's the males or not.

Any help please


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

venting would be the "surest" way of telling. For a link on how to. try this


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Both male and female yellow labs will have black on their fins as well as egg spots. 

If not venting you can tell the males because they're always fighting for dominance and the females are always holding eggs/fry.

As you see the males sparring you can catch one and move him to another tank. Keep doing this until you get down to a good male to female ratio.
--
Paul


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> Both male and female yellow labs will have black on their fins as well as egg spots.
> 
> If not venting you can tell the males because they're always fighting for dominance and the females are always holding eggs/fry.
> 
> ...


 males in general have more deeper black and wider bands, top and lower fins, and have more black on front petoral fins, and a bit darker yellow colour, i don't vent, in most cases, i'm pretty good at telling male from female, unless to small


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Cichlids in general can normally and easily be sexed based on the shape of their dorsal and anal fins. Females have rounded fins and males have very distinct pointed fins. This only applies as they start to mature.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

cichlid_mainiac said:


> Cichlids in general can normally and easily be sexed based on the shape of their dorsal and anal fins. Females have rounded fins and males have very distinct pointed fins. This only applies as they start to mature.


More difficult with yellows as the fins are similar throughout life (in my experience at least).


----------

